# Supressive fire during a running re-supply.  Video.



## Gayson (21 Jun 2004)

Soldiers with F Troop, 4th U.S. Cavalry - the Brigade Reconnaissance Troop for the 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division - battle Iraqi insurgents in Buhritz, a suburban town just south of Baqubah, Iraq. This exclusive video was shot by M. Scott Mahaskey of Military Times.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?s=1-292925-fighting.php

You don't see it in the video, but the bradley was hit by an RPG and still continued the re-supply


----------



## tabernac (21 Jun 2004)

Says you need a password to view the picture...


----------



## Gayson (22 Jun 2004)

bah, I linked it from my units private forum.  I'm going to have to remove the pic until I can find some webspace to put it on.

As soon as Deviant Art is working again I'll put it up in my page.


----------



## Gayson (22 Jun 2004)

It seems deviant art doesn't let people link to images on the site, I suppose to cut down on the huge amounts of bandwidth they use.
Here is a link to the page it is on.


http://www.deviantart.com/view/8299114/


----------



## Infanteer (22 Jun 2004)

Pretty intense clip....


----------



## Pieman (22 Jun 2004)

In the pictures of the tank showing the hit by the RPG, is that side panel reactive armor? Or just normal armor?...(or is reactive armor still in development and not used yet?) Just curious.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Jun 2004)

Wow, a lot of rds 'down range there! I reckon there is still many with ringing ears!

Good clip though.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (2 Jul 2004)

Wow, intense video  :mg: :fifty:


----------

